# Getting out of the hobby because of algae



## ModAquatics (Jun 24, 2011)

I have 22 fish tanks. The only thing I have been able to successfully grow without algae is moss. I can grow the crap out of some moss. But I don't like moss because it looks like glorified algae. I have one tank that has several other plants growing without hair algae because I have let scuds and snails go crazy in that tank. But that is not what I wanted. Who wants to look at a tank full of scuds and snails. I have tried Co2 and Glut. I have tried tap water and also re-mineralized RO. I have carefully checked for PO4 and Nitrates. I have fertilized the plants. I have tried heavily planting. Nothing workie. I am so frustrated that I have decided to give all of the livestock to the local pond. Don't worry, none of the fish and shrimp will survive the winter so they will live a few months unless eaten by other predators. Most of the plants are so far gone that I will just toss them on the compost pile. The tanks and the racks will go to the garbage pickup on Thursday. So my home office will be quieter and I will have some room for furniture. I have really enjoyed looking at y'alls tanks. Keep up the great work


----------



## Shrubbery (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear you're so discouraged.

I don't know if it helps, but there is a low-tech method called the Walstad method that, for me, has been very reliable - without CO2 and without fertilizers. You can even run them without filters, but I don't.

If you're interested, read Diana Walstad's book "The Ecology of the Planted Aquarium". I can't promise that it will be a fun read, but there is a TON of research and science looking at what is happening in the aquarium, and she puts forward a common-sense approach for keeping tanks. 

And if not, sorry to see you go. Maybe in a few years the bug will bring you back!


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

> I have tried Co2 and Glut. I have tried tap water and also re-mineralized RO. I have carefully checked for PO4 and Nitrates. I have fertilized the plants.


What fertilizer were you using? I suspect the fertilizer you are using is not well balanced and or is missing or many of the 14 nutrients plants need to grow . That might explain some of your algae issues and why you can only grow one plant, moss.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

You might reconsider giving the fish/shrimp to a local fish store or local aquarium society so that they might live out their lives. My local aquarium society takes lots of fish from those getting out of the hobby, and members take care of all that pass through its doors. Just a thought.


----------



## Shrubbery (Jul 1, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> You might reconsider giving the fish/shrimp to a local fish store or local aquarium society so that they might live out their lives. My local aquarium society takes lots of fish from those getting out of the hobby, and members take care of all that pass through its doors. Just a thought.


I actually totally missed the part about sending the critters to the local pond.

Please, please do not do that. Invasive species are a thing, and although your fish/invertebrates might die, they might also live. So, too, might the bacteria and parasites they hold, for which indigenous populations may have no resistance.

As Discusluv said - please find someone to donate them to. Local fish stores, fellow aquarists, something. But don't set them free in the wild. Please.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

> I have tried Co2 and Glut. I have tried tap water and also re-mineralized RO. I have carefully checked for PO4 and Nitrates. I have fertilized the plants.


What fertilizer were you using? I suspect the fertilizer you are using is not well balanced and or is missing or many of the 14 nutrients plants need to grow . That might explain some of your algae issues and why you can only grow one plant, moss.


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

Seconding (thirding?) the point about not releasing your animals! As mentioned, they could be carrying diseases and parasites that the local fish aren't adapted to. And whether or not they survive the winter, that doesn't sound like a nice way to go, in a habitat not remotely right for them... I'm sure someone locally would love to take them off your hands!


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

ModAquatics said:


> I have carefully checked for PO4 and Nitrates.


You’ve checked for phos and nitrates and tried to eliminate them? Only thing you’ll grow without those 2 important plant nutrients is algae.


----------



## jcoulter (Mar 12, 2018)

DaveKS said:


> ModAquatics said:
> 
> 
> > I have carefully checked for PO4 and Nitrates.
> ...


Ding ding. This right here. 

You haven't told us much about your tank, could you fill us in a bit? Maybe some pictures, equipment, etc. Always hate to lose a fellow hobbyist.

Can you post some pictures


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry to see anyone leave this great hobby. I can see how 22 tanks could be _slightly_ overwhelming too. Have you considered keeping one or two? (One display, one QT/closet tank...)


----------



## mossman77 (Aug 5, 2019)

Perhaps try keeping one tank so you aren't overwhelmed and can dedicate more time to just the one. I have three and it is nearly too much. Looking to get rid of one.


----------



## Grimey (Jul 12, 2019)

maybe focus on one tank and get that one down???


----------



## SplitSix (Jul 5, 2018)

I see my algal growth ebb and flow across my system also. The only thing I've been able to do to beat the majority of it is altering light period until that light radiation is minimal enough to force survival. Want to see complex plant life out compete algae then limit the light period and intensity until your plants show you that they are trying to grow. Steady but sure if your system is planted well plants will overcome algae.

And, I'm sorry to see you go - I wish you the best in all.


----------



## ohaple (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks like OP is out but wanted to reinforce: DO NOT RELEASE THE LIVESTOCK AND PLANTS INTO THE WILD. Best scenario is to re-home. If you won't rehome, you need to investigate ethical euthanasia and destruction methods.

Start back at basics. Unplant most of the tanks and reduce lighting greatly. That will keep algae down but keep livestock alive and well so you can focus on handling the nutrient and light mix in only a couple of tanks. I have read numerous places that it may actually be more beneficial to add more nutrients and ferts rather than trying to take out specific factors. With 22 tanks you may also not be keeping up on maintenance. Without knowing dosing, lighting, and stocking, it will be difficult to help you.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I find this post to be very suspect. OP has 22 tanks. One doesn't usually expand to that number without having a pretty good degree of success. Been a member of the forum since 2011 but has three posts and never discussed his 22 tanks, but now the big announcement here. Bringing fish to the local pond? Why do that, knowing people will react to it. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You hit the nail on the head.

Probably trolling.



Asteroid said:


> I find this post to be very suspect. OP has 22 tanks. One doesn't usually expand to that number without having a pretty good degree of success. Been a member of the forum since 2011 but has three posts and never discussed his 22 tanks, but now the big announcement here. Bringing fish to the local pond? Why do that, knowing people will react to it. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

Workie interesting word to use. 
Algae is a way of learning how to balance your aquariums bioload. Take it as a form of learning. Work they the various reasons for the growth of algae and you will finally hit the reason for the growth. It takes time to do this an patience. Nothing good happens in this hobby fast. Take time an learn about your tank.


----------



## ModAquatics (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is an update: On the day before Garbage day I started draining the tanks to make it easier to catch the livestock, remove plants, etc. My wife asked why I was doing a water change when it wasn't Sunday. I told her that I was done and was going to trash everything. Well, lets just say that she put me in my place. So the current plan is to go back to raising shrimp. At least they like the moss and the algae. For those that doubt what I have, here are some pics of my office tanks.

























Hmm, the images don't show inline. Is there a size limit? Here is what I added that does not show..
http://modaquatics.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/normal_20190815_191234.jpg
http://modaquatics.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/normal_20190815_191241.jpg
http://modaquatics.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/normal_20190815_191244.jpg


----------

